# New pics! (more pics)



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Didnt want to disturb him to much in his first few hours so theres only a couple, sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Only thing I can say is.. Awww!!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Lovely baby


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

So adorable! How did you get two cats that are so beautiful!??


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Aww, look at that sweet face!! What a doll.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

he is wonderful, i wish you all the luck in the world with him


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

He's in the bathroom, Envy and him are getting to know one another through the bottom crack of the door, they both have vanilla on their necks. We have been playing a LOT with Envy to try and take the stress away, she growls and hisses through the door at the baby (still unnamed). He had a plastic ID collar on him from Animal Control, I took it off and Envy found it and hissed and snarled at it for five minutes. I heard what I thought was my stomach growling loudly and it turned out to be the kitten hehe.

I fed them on either side of the door, but Envy ignored her food and concentrated on hissing at baby, which caused him to back away frightened. 

Hes VERY loving, goes right up to me and my fiance all the time to rub against our legs, strangely he hasnt purred since we got him though even though he did at the shelter.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

He's named finally!!! The Thomas-Miller family welcomes Chaos!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What an ending to your story - thank you for visiting the shelter and adopting this beautiful baby!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute baby! What kind of breed did they say he was at the shelter?

I went to the SPCA today and saw the prettiest cat there about 3 y/o, female Siamese/Ragdoll mix and it looks like your kitty except bigger and had blue eyes too, so tempted to take it home with me.......... :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What a cutie, congrats!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh my, he is so adorable!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Awww so cute -- he is absolutely perfect. That RIGHT there, is the kind of kitty I want next.  I love him so!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Kitkat, animal control said his mother was a lynx point siamese(applehead), no idea on the father though.

Queen of the Nile: they picked me, with Envy we were actually going to take her brother home instead but she was very insistant and her purrsonality won us over. With Chaos I was actually waiting for a 7 month old cat I had seen on petfinder to be free of ringworm when on a lark I decided to go to Animal Control and see the cats they had, Chaos owned me from the moment I saw him. When I got to play with him in the bonding room he sealed that fate.(dont worry about the other kitty I was going to adopt btw, his foster mom says shes been inundated with requests to adopt him)

He started purring this morning! I went in to check on him and he ran right to me and when I petted him he purred soooo loud.


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

::MELTS:: Awwwwwwwwwwwww. He is adorable! I am so happy for you! I hope him and Envy start adjustming to eachother. What a wonderful kitty!

I would be happy to make you a new siggy and add Chaos if you would like. :lol:


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Samantha but I like messing around with Photoshop, already done


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

WOW! What a beautiful cat. He's adorable. I think its great that you rescued this baby from the pound. I'm sure after a few days he and Envy will get along just fine. There's nothing like having multiple cats in the house!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Awww. You're so lucky to have two such beautiful kitties. Welcome Chaos!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Haha -- he has his head buried in the feathers!! What a little cutie. Sounds like he is a perfect little lover, too!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Incredibly cute, he looks a lot like my parents snowshoe siamese when she was a kitten.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

He is SOOOO cute!!!!! I love his little white tips on his feet!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all, I told him how famous he was for being pretty and he purred at me. He's got an upset tummy atm, the vet said it might happen after the surgery, poor baby!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)




----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh, my! He's a cute little rascal, isn't he?  

I'm sure after a few weeks, he and Envy will hit it off, and eventually will become great pals.

What a pair of lovely cats you have!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

They called a truce to eat:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Haha -- Chaos is standing on his plate! I love him.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

This morning I woke up with two furrbabies curled up on me, Chaos was on my shoulder and Envy was under my arm  They get along pretty good, they love to play chase(surprisingly its usually Chaos chasing Envy) Actually..now that I think about it Chaos is really living up to his name, he starts EVERYTHING with her lol. Envy hasnt attacked my legs once since we got him. Only bad thing is with him as comparision I realise how big my baby girl is! Where did my cute little 12 week old kitten go?!


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

I love Chaos! He is so adorable and his marking are so stunning . . .so are Envy's of course. He have two beautiful kitties


----------

